# guppy expelled eggs



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Saw my old female guppy expel about 6 unfertilized eggs yesterday. She has not had a male in the tank with her for about 6 months or so. She only had one batch of fry from her mating back then which is a bit odd.
Anyway this is the first time I have seen that happen.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I've never seen this, but if it happened in my tanks, the other guppies would eat them.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

free protein!


----------

